# Pro Chef opinions wanted, others also welcome.



## chef e-skills (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all fellow Chef's out there. I want some feedback on my following photos that I have posted below for critique and suggestions on plating, technique, and what you may like or dislike about the plate. All comments welcome, thanks!

FYI- All items are from scratch, and I mean everything, also plating's done myself as well except for one and its labelled.

*Caldo De Res w/ fresh corn tortilla chips. *



*Bison filets w/wild mushroom sauce & fingerling potatoes w/ roasted pecan broccoli & Navajo Fry bread*



*Coconut Curry w/ Bok Choy, Red & Yellow Bell Peppers w/Clams & Muscles cooked in white wine *



*Ahi Poke *



*Fried Pecan Catfish w/ fresh tartar & Green Onion & Chili Remoulade w/ fresh hush puppies and corn/ lima bean slaw*



*This dish still makes me laugh so i gave it flare*

*Spam Musubi*



*Kansas style ribs with bbq sauce and potato wedges*



*(Chef John Tamez plating)*

*Banana Bread Pudding with Souffled Sugar Coated Bananas*



*Red Snapper topped with Shitaki Mushrooms, green onions, ginger & cilantro, steamed first then finished off by ladling hot oil over fish in perforated hotel pan*



*@Home cooking*

*Fresh homemade dough, with wet mozzarella, fresh basil and dried chorizo (imported from Spain)*



*St. Honore Cake, all items in cake from scratch; chocolate mousse, Italian meringue, vanilla cream (inside eclair puffs), eclair puffs and caramel on top all placed on a quick puff pasty.*

My baking final.



Thanks for all and comments and feedback! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## cleverchef (Jul 25, 2011)

Keep photographing your work, I have been building my portfolio for 30 years. It is what every employer has looked at, liked, and, it is what has gotten me the jobs.

Other than the ribs looking a bit dry..... Overall, nice looking stuff, keep it up. Spend some money and get a professional portfolio album, I use a portfolio that a fashion model or actor uses for thier pictures and headshots. It's larger and holds alot if pics.


----------

